# A6 Questions.....



## simplicit (Oct 7, 2003)

I am about to pick up a 99 A6 Avant 2.8.
I have noticed that some A6's have a chrome surround on the lower center grill. Is this something that can swapped out with the plain black center grill that the 99 has, or is it a different bumper cover?
How difficult is it to find and replace the lower exterior door mouldings with the larger ones from the 4.2L model?


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: A6 Questions..... (simplicit)*

you can get a conversio for the lower grille, where at i am not sure. and for the lower door moldings from the 4.2, i am no sure, but if im thinking learly id say you wouldnt beable to do that because the 4.2 has a winder body.


----------



## simplicit (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: A6 Questions..... (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_you can get a conversio for the lower grille, where at i am not sure. and for the lower door moldings from the 4.2, i am no sure, but if im thinking learly id say you wouldnt beable to do that because the 4.2 has a winder body.

I am pretty sure the 4.2 has different fenders only, but uses the same doors.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A6 Questions..... (simplicit)*

First things first, the grill. It is the facelift models (2002 - 2005) that uses the chrome on the lower grille. The V8 models may also have this for all years, but I am not quite certain, as the V8 models are very rare in this country. I'm not sure if the lower grill from the facelift model fits the older bumper, but chrome kits are available (search ebay) or you could always use some generic chrome mouldings.
The moldings on the doors are easily replaceable, but I am not sure how easy it is to find a set of 4 on the used market. Apart from the modlings on the V8s, many choose to use the moldings from the Allroad as well. They are similar to the ones on the V8 models, but have an aluminium finish instead of black.
Have a look in the Fourtitude Galleries for pictures.


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: A6 Questions..... (PerL)*

s6 moldings are sick also and imo are clean looking....i can find you a link for a set of them if you would like


----------



## simplicit (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: A6 Questions..... (BIGMerle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGMerle* »_s6 moldings are sick also and imo are clean looking....i can find you a link for a set of them if you would like

Sure, that'd be great! I am also looking into Allroad moldings.


----------



## simplicit (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: A6 Questions..... (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_First things first, the grill. It is the facelift models (2002 - 2005) that uses the chrome on the lower grille. The V8 models may also have this for all years, but I am not quite certain, as the V8 models are very rare in this country. I'm not sure if the lower grill from the facelift model fits the older bumper, but chrome kits are available (search ebay) or you could always use some generic chrome mouldings.
The moldings on the doors are easily replaceable, but I am not sure how easy it is to find a set of 4 on the used market. Apart from the modlings on the V8s, many choose to use the moldings from the Allroad as well. They are similar to the ones on the V8 models, but have an aluminium finish instead of black.
Have a look in the Fourtitude Galleries for pictures.

Thanks, that was VERY helpful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

